# Sword Maximus sight



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Am anxious to find out if anybody has tried this sight yet. Have been looking & listening but nothing so far.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

We have them in stock at our pro shop. They look great and feel like they are made well. Should be a great sight


----------

